# AMD Catalyst 11.4 Released



## Rollora (27. April 2011)

Der AMD Catalyst 11.4 (für Xp, Vista, Win 7, alle Radeons ab der HD 2xxx) ist Released. Genauer:



> *Compatible Operating Systems
> *The latest version of the AMD Catalyst™ software suite is designed to support the following Microsoft Windows platforms:
> 
> 
> ...


Diese "News" ist eher eine Info, drum in aller kürze die Release Notes: ( AMD Catalyst) bzw ein kleiner Auszug:

Performance:


> Call of Duty Black Ops – gains of up to 15% with Anti-Aliasing and Anisotropic Filtering on single GPU configurations.
> Battleforge – gains of up to 15% with Anti-Aliasing and Anisotropic Filtering on single and multiple GPU configurations.
> Batman Arkham Asylum – gains of up to 20% with  Anti-Aliasing and Anisotropic Filtering on single and multiple GPU  configurations.
> Aliens vs. Predator – gains of up to 8% with Anti-Aliasing and Anisotropic Filtering on single and multiple GPU configurations.
> ...


Es wurden wie immer einige Bugs behoben, bitte oben im Link nachlesen.
bei der Performance möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass UP TO eigentlich nur heißt im seltensten fall 

http://support.amd.com/de/Pages/AMDSupportHub.aspx (einen Direktlink zum Treiber habe ich nicht, weil der ja OS Spezifisch und Grakaspezifisch ist)


----------



## BikeRider (27. April 2011)

Werde ich gleich mal auf meinen Rechner probieren.

Danke für die Info. 
Hoffe es kommt bald was von PCGH mit Benches und weiteren Infos.


----------



## Cyris (27. April 2011)

Der 11.4WHQL, auch bekannt unter den Namen 11.4 RC3 , lohnt sich wirklich zu installieren, auch für die Jenigen die die Preview Treiber bis zum 29. März getestet hatten.


----------



## X6Sixcore (27. April 2011)

Hab ich installiert, der Rechner läuft auch.

ABER: Das deutsche Languagepack lässt sich nicht installieren!

Das heißt, die Installationsroutine des neuen VECC (ersetzt das CCC) meldet zwar eine erfolgreiche Installation.

Ich kann aber trotzdem nicht mehr auf deutsch umstellen, die ganze Liste mit den Sprachen fehlt im Menü.

Gut, für mich jetzt kein absoluter Beinbruch, ich kann einigermaßen englisch.

Wer weiß, wie das bei anderen aussieht.
*
EDIT: Weiter unten steht, warum das nict ging - tut nun doch...*

MfG


----------



## Communicator (27. April 2011)

Cyris schrieb:


> Der 11.4WHQL, auch bekannt unter den Namen 11.4 RC3 , lohnt sich wirklich zu installieren, auch für die Jenigen die die Preview Treiber bis zum 29. März getestet hatten.



Kann ich jetzt nicht bestätigen.

Der von mir bisher, und nach allen Treibern danach wieder installierte 11.4 Preview vom 07.03. (der erste Preview), ist für meine 5970 beim 3DMark11 der Beste.
Nehme ich immer um mal schnell die Treiber zu testen.
Der jetzige 11.4 Whql hat ca 1.000 Punkte weniger als der 11.4 Preview 07.03.
Das kann aber daran liegen, dass ich noch die "alte 5970" Hardware habe.

Gruß.


----------



## Cyris (27. April 2011)

Alles klar, ich gucke am Wochenende nochmal was sich speziell für die 5970 in den Versionen geändert hat. Bei meinen alten "5870" und der neuen 6990, konnte ich keine Verluste festellen die im 1000P Bereich lagen. Hast du dafür zufällig noch die 3DMark Links?

Im Grunde lohnt es sich für die Leute mit FF4 und alle mit den 99% Load Bug zu Updaten, für den Rest der ein Performance Verlust hat, kann sich ja den Treiber mit den OpenCL Packet usw. selbst zusammenstellen.


----------



## Communicator (27. April 2011)

Cyris schrieb:


> Hast du dafür zufällig noch die 3DMark Links?


 
Nein, da ich diese Punkte nur aufschreibe und dann wieder den alten Treiber draufhaue.
Werde es aber mal fürs nächste mal auf die TO-DO packen.

Gruß.


----------



## da_exe (27. April 2011)

die Treiber mit 3dmark zu testen is eigentlich nich wirklich Praxis tauglich, außer du haste ne Benchstation 
ich teste meist immer mit Spiele Benchmarks wie Crysis bzw Lost Planet und da war der Sprung vom ersten Preview zum Letzten gut 12 fps. Den WHQL hab ich bis dato noch nich getestet, aber die Boardtreiber bringen gefühlt etwas Performance, kann aber auch eingebildet sein


----------



## Leandros (28. April 2011)

11.4 kann ich wirklich jedem Empfehlen. Super Treiber!


----------



## Blackstacker (28. April 2011)

über Steam gabs den Teiber schon letzte woche  

wieso jetzt erst offiziel ?



ähm nee hat sich geklärt der treiber ist schon paar tage älter und steht schon eine weile zum download zur verfügung!

nur die info wurde zum letzten mal am 27.4. geändert  also nur update der info nicht update des Treibers 

und @ X6Sixcore : guck mal ob dein .net framework aktuell ist und dein system auch wirklich eine Deutsche installation ist, denn sämtliche sprachen die auf meinem system installiert sind funktionieren (auch Deutsch).


----------



## X6Sixcore (28. April 2011)

@Blackstacker: Sowohl, als auch.

Habe Microsoft-Update auf Deinen Hinweis hin mal ausgeführt.
Sechs wichtige Updates waren zwar da für 7x64, aber nix davon fürs NET.Framework, is also aktuell.
"Optional" auch empty.

Deshalb habe ich jetz das VECC runtergeworfen und das deutsche nochmal drauf gespielt: Nu funzt es!

Wie es aussieht, habe ich während der Installation etwas Verwirrung gehabt.
Hab nach CCC gesucht und das neue VECC dabei total übersehen...muss man erstmal wissen...


----------



## Medcha (28. April 2011)

Also bisher läuft der 11.4 WHQL. BC2 läuft einwandfrei, 3D Mark 11 hat locker 500 Punkte weniger. Muss mal weiter testen, aber ich habe auch so das Gefühl, dass der ERSTE Preview Treiber doch am besten lief. Schaun 'mer mal... Einen Performanceschub habe ich aber auch von 11.3 zu 11.4 nicht wirklich gemerkt(Radeon 6850). 

Allerdings stürzt mein BC2 immer mal wieder ab und dann ist das ganze System für 1-4 Systemneustarts komplett unbrauchbar. Explorer.exe zickt dann irgendwie rum, ist tierisch groß(140MB) und startet nur noch bestimmte Programme. Mal sehen, ob es mit dem Treiber etwas besser ist.


----------



## spw (28. April 2011)

Medcha schrieb:


> Also bisher läuft der 11.4 WHQL. BC2 läuft einwandfrei, 3D Mark 11 hat locker 500 Punkte weniger. Muss mal weiter testen, aber ich habe auch so das Gefühl, dass der ERSTE Preview Treiber doch am besten lief. Schaun 'mer mal... Einen Performanceschub habe ich aber auch von 11.3 zu 11.4 nicht wirklich gemerkt(Radeon 6850).
> 
> Allerdings stürzt mein BC2 immer mal wieder ab und dann ist das ganze System für 1-4 Systemneustarts komplett unbrauchbar. Explorer.exe zickt dann irgendwie rum, ist tierisch groß(140MB) und startet nur noch bestimmte Programme. Mal sehen, ob es mit dem Treiber etwas besser ist.



kann ich so nicht unterschreiben.BC2 lief/läuft auf 775 und 1155 pc einwandfrei...hd5870 bzw hd6990   nur der unterschied ist....GEWALTIIIIIIG 

ob jetzt 11.3 oder 11.4 bzw rc2/3 ist mir schnuppe.hab die alle probiert. ich hab den fokus nur auf CAP.catalyst application profile >> spitzen CF skalierung auch ohne lästiges radeon pro tool


----------



## Gargoul (28. April 2011)

Hallo,
seit ich den 11.4 istalliert habe,ist die Schrift in Firefox 4.0 schlecht zu lesen. Sie ist matter und in den Buchstaben zeigen sich Lücken.Wenn ich im Firefox dann die Hardwarebeschleunigung deaktiviere, ist die Schrift wieder klar und gestochen scharf.Die Schrift ist im Firefox Menue und auf jeder Webseite die ich aufrufe so schlecht. Hat noch jemand diese Beobachtung gemacht?
MFG
Gargoul


----------



## Painkiller (28. April 2011)

*Known issues under the Windows 7 operating system
*The following section provides a summary of open issues that may be experienced under the Windows 7 operating system in the latest version of AMD Catalyst. These include:

PowerDVD may randomly crash if HDMI 8 channel audio is enabled.
The image may freeze if HD video is played over an extended period of time. *<--- WTF? oO*
Some BD content my not playback smoothly using WinDVD.
Star Wars Jedi Knight II / Jedi Academy may randomly crash during game launch.
OpenGL acceleration may not always function with Adobe Photoshop CS5.
High GPU clock speeds may be retained after exiting a 3D application.
PowerDVD my display random jitter when playing a 1080i BD video with Aero mode turned off. *<--- WTF? oO*
Naja, ich werd das Teil die Woche mal testen. Mal sehen was raus kommt.


----------



## python7960 (28. April 2011)

Habe gestern neuen 11.4 instaliert,
In Bad company  weitsicht  Besserung  das Bild ist besser (ruhiger) flimmern weniger
@6970


----------



## BikeRider (28. April 2011)

Hab ich nun auch installiert.
Läuft 1a


----------



## Hauptsergant (28. April 2011)

Dieses Problem habe ich auch


----------



## Olstyle (28. April 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> *Known issues under the Windows 7 operating system
> *The following section provides a summary of open issues that may be experienced under the Windows 7 operating system in the latest version of AMD Catalyst. These include:
> 
> PowerDVD may randomly crash if HDMI 8 channel audio is enabled.
> ...


Absolut dito.
Da frag ich mich dann doch ob die im Treiberteam die Prioritäten etwas falsch setzen. Was will ich mit 5% Performancegewinn in irgend einem bestimmten Spiel wenn der PC zuverlässig durch HD-TV abstürzt?


----------



## MrPip (28. April 2011)

Cyris schrieb:


> Alles klar, ich gucke am Wochenende nochmal was sich speziell für die 5970 in den Versionen geändert hat. Bei meinen alten "5870" und der neuen 6990, konnte ich keine Verluste festellen die im 1000P Bereich lagen. Hast du dafür zufällig noch die 3DMark Links?
> 
> Im Grunde lohnt es sich für die Leute mit FF4 und alle mit den 99% Load Bug zu Updaten, für den Rest der ein Performance Verlust hat, kann sich ja den Treiber mit den OpenCL Packet usw. selbst zusammenstellen.



Kannst du bestätigen, dass der olle idle-load-bug nun fixed ist?

Die letzten Treiber verursachten nämlich bei mir diesen Bug
und ich musste auf den 10.10er zurückgreifen.


----------



## AMD (29. April 2011)

MrPip schrieb:


> Kannst du bestätigen, dass der olle idle-load-bug nun fixed ist?
> 
> Die letzten Treiber verursachten nämlich bei mir diesen Bug
> und ich musste auf den 10.10er zurückgreifen.


 Ja der Bug ist weg... ist seit dem 11.4 RC3 gefixxt (endlich!)


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. April 2011)

Ich hatte den Bug auch vorher nicht. Bei mir lag nur des öfteren beim Surfen erhöhter Takt und Spannung (500 MHz/1,00 V) an, was bei der  ersten Überprüfung jetzt aber auch erledigt ist.


----------



## noxXx (29. April 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> *Known issues under the Windows 7 operating system
> *The following section provides a summary of open issues that may be experienced under the Windows 7 operating system in the latest version of AMD Catalyst. These include:
> 
> PowerDVD may randomly crash if HDMI 8 channel audio is enabled.
> ...




Ich kann nochwas hinzufügen: C&C3 Tiberiumwars läuft ab jetzt nur noch ohne AA (sonst wird statt dem Terrain nur eine hellblaue Fläche angezeigt), also entweder 11.3er Treiber installieren oder AA ausschalten.
Ich frag mich nur, wie man das schaffen kann, dass Spiele, die sonst immer liefen, jetzt nichtmehr (einwandfrei) funzen... ATi-Treibersupport ist echt nicht der beste find ich


----------



## Rollora (29. April 2011)

Ein ATI Typisches Problem: alte Treiberlast wird oft entrümpelt, dabei werden oft bauern geopfert. Der Vorteil: die Treiber werden immer schneller, oft zeigt sich das Wahre Potential erst nach 1-2 Jahren. Während etwa die X 800 Serie bei Release gleichauf mit der Geforce 6800 war, zieht sie mit den letzten Treibern extrem davon, damit meine ich oft 30% aber bei manchen Benchmarks gar 300% (etwa COD).
Dafür laufen ältere Spiele und Klassiker auf neueren Geforcekarten besser.
Dungeon Keeper 2 etwa und viele andere : ATI =no-go


----------



## Uziflator (1. Mai 2011)

11.4 nach der installation hat der Treiber ersmal mein Netzwerk lahmgelegt.  Sys Wiederherstellung hat geholfen, danke AMD.


----------



## Medcha (1. Mai 2011)

Hab noch mal getestet und das 3D MArk 11 Ergebnis war besser. Hab wohl Einstellung falsch gehabt. Es ist genauso wie vorher, keine Veränderung(hatte vorher -500 Punkte gebenchmarkt). Alles gut soweit, Treiber läuft nach wie vor und BC2 ist noch nicht ein mal abgestürzt.


----------



## SXFreak (7. Mai 2011)

Der Treiber schafft es jetzt endlich die Taktraten automatisch zu senken, wenn ich meinen 2. Monitor nicht benötige 
Das hat gedauert.


----------

